# The V-Ergo



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is one of the first slingshots I made out of G10.
It can made out of multiplex/plywood as well.

The image should print out to actual size, as it's in .gif format.
Right click on image, save it desktop, open image, print the image, cutout with scissors, use spraymount rubber cement on back, put on board, cut it out with saw, round it off.... and enjoy!



















And some alternates if you like:


----------



## chinajason (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Slash (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for shaing. I'm gonna try this with multiplex.


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Questions? that material is?

Greetings and thank you very much


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Gabriel66 said:


> Questions? that material is?
> 
> Greetings and thank you very much


Read the very first sentence of the post.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

picture/template URL updated


----------

